# Spinner Bait



## fender66 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's time for me to get some more spinner baits.

What brand do you use/recommend?

I'm looking for:

Durability
Craftmanship
Color options
And not break the bank.


----------



## SevenPin (Mar 5, 2012)

Chris,

I like Heavy Cover spinnerbaits (heavycover.com). It's a build-your-own site from 1/4 oz to 1 1/2 oz. Pick your head color, blades and skirt colors. The original Heavy Cover is Around $6 but I think they were having a sale last month. Might still be going on. Looking at getting a few heavy spinners for the deep bite this summer.

You might also try Acadamy Sports. The H2O cranks are well liked and I think they also have H2O spinnerbaits. We've got one opening up in Rock Hill, SC this month, so I will see what they look like.

SevenPin


----------



## HOUSE (Mar 5, 2012)

I get a wicked smile on my face every time I tie on my 2 KVD spinners in shad color or all white, but at $5.50 (sale price!) they aren't cheap. My backup spinner is the Booyah series due to the heavy head and good skirt durability. I like how far I can cast them and I think they come with trailer hooks which I put on everyone of my larger spinnerbaits.

For inline spinners that I use on my river spots or for white bass, it's hard to beat a simple white Rooster tail. I've used about every brand of inline out there that BPS sells, and prefer the Rooster tail or Mepps brands. The Mepps Comet is my favorite inline that I use for river bass. Bad ones? The BPS XPS series doesn't seem to hold its paint job at all, but they are bulky and cast a mile. I buy their black one and use a black sharpie to touch up the chipped paint  I've also had great luck with some of the spinners I ordered online from Academy.com. They have a lot of clearance sales that are dirt cheap.

As to colors... if I'm in a river, I usually stick with white unless the water is really nasty, and then I'll throw a black one with silver in the blades or chartreuse...but more importantly, I add a trailer worm to add some bulk.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2012)

BassPro has some War eagle baits on clearance, under $4. Those are good spinnerbaits IMO.

https://www.basspro.com/War-Eagle-Spinnerbaits-Painted-Head-Double-Willow/product/10211616/94828?cm_sp=COTWWarEagleSpnbtMar2012_EMAIL&om_rid=AUqPS3&om_mid=_BPVPpyB8hM3RBJ


----------



## 200racing (Mar 9, 2012)

$1 walmart baits. trash em after they get slammed to the point they dont track straight.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the Booyah spinnerbaits with the single Colorado blade.


----------



## nimmor (Mar 18, 2012)

Strike King makes them in differant price ranges and even their cheaper ones are very well made.


----------



## Brine (Mar 18, 2012)

x2 on WarEagle, and the Walmarts here sell them for under $4.


----------



## JBooth (Mar 22, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> I like the Booyah spinnerbaits with the single Colorado blade.


X2!
durable and effective


----------



## shamoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Jim said:


> BassPro has some War eagle baits on clearance, under $4. Those are good spinnerbaits IMO.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/War-Eagle-Spinnerbaits-Painted-Head-Double-Willow/product/10211616/94828?cm_sp=COTWWarEagleSpnbtMar2012_EMAIL&om_rid=AUqPS3&om_mid=_BPVPpyB8hM3RBJ


I agree Mr. Jim, cant beat Gray Mouse :mrgreen:


----------



## shallowminedid (Jan 1, 2013)

i was turned on to the best spinner baits recently nichols lures. holiagram or shattared glass blades. a bit pricey at like 10 bucks but u can get discounts in bulk and theyll make custom colors for ya. will also use titianium shenks so u can flip fish in the boat all day and not break one


----------



## Brine (Jan 1, 2013)

One of our site sponsors (HBT) has a few left on his site. 

Check them out here: https://homebrewedtackle.com/product-category/blade-baits/spinnerbaits/


----------



## russ010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't throw spinnerbaits... but when I do, I throw S.O.B Lure's Mini-Me spinnerbaits.

I only throw 1/2oz Lavender Shad in the clear water, or chartreuse spot in murky/muddy water.

These baits are awesome as far as components go, but they are light wire and they will get mangled like crazy - but the vibration they give off is unreal. These aren't big spinnerbaits, the weight is added by going from the head on down the hook, so they are smaller, but heavier and compact


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 2, 2013)

russ010 said:


> I don't throw spinnerbaits... but when I do, I throw S.O.B Lure's Mini-Me spinnerbaits.
> 
> I only throw 1/2oz Lavender Shad in the clear water, or chartreuse spot in murky/muddy water.
> 
> These baits are awesome as far as components go, but they are light wire and they will get mangled like crazy - but the vibration they give off is unreal. These aren't big spinnerbaits, the weight is added by going from the head on down the hook, so they are smaller, but heavier and compact


----------



## russ010 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't throw spinnerbaits... but when I do, I throw S.O.B Lure's Mini-Me spinnerbaits.
> ...



hahaha... yea, that was my impersonation


----------



## jojo (Jan 15, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't throw spinnerbaits... but when I do, I throw S.O.B Lure's Mini-Me spinnerbaits.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!!! :LOL2: Now thats funny.


----------

